# Dream Cars



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Share the car you want the most here!!!

For me it's all about luxury along with a sporty look. Here is my dream car. Presenting the Lexus LFA. I mean, look at this monster!! .http://m.lexus.com/m...ndex.jsp?Page=2


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

American all the way but I think like u do.

http://m.cadillac.com/vehicles/currentvehicles/2012-cts-v-luxury-sedan.html


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

1967 shelby gt500.

http://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2009/11/08/13/42/1967_ford_mustang_shelby_gt500-pic-6461122952696715553.jpeg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

'96 Dodge Grand Caravan. My dream came true.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

1955 Chevy Bel Air.

The LFA would be number 2.


----------



## _JKK_ (Jan 8, 2012)

1969 Charger.

Yeah, I want the General Lee.


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

_JKK_ said:


> 1969 Charger.
> 
> Yeah, I want the General Lee.


I'd rather have Daisy Duke.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol. Me too. She can ride in my McLaren F1 with me. Lmao

Sent from a thing with a screen and a camera and a battery and a name of Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Skyline GT-R 35 nothing like a fast 4 door car LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

2001 jetta wolfsburg edition.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

this:









Lamborghini Murciélago 670-4 SV


----------



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Skyline GT-R 35 nothing like a fast 4 door car LOL.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


R35 is actually a 2 door not 4


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

metpage said:


> R35 is actually a 2 door not 4


ooops thought they was 4 door. Oh well still want the car

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add an underground racing tt kit and game over

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Illuminatiii X (May 14, 2012)

My dream car I want to be something that I might actually be able to obtain in my lifetime.

So, my dream car is the 2013 Lexus GS 350. New it is about $61,000.

Also another car I think would be something obtainable in my lifetime would be an Audi R8. To me the body style makes them look somewhat like Bugatti's. New it is about $115,000.


----------



## iammodo (Apr 9, 2012)

1987 trans am from mad Max

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Used to have a 76 and a 78

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------

